# Déverrouillage de la carte SIM (après démarrage de l'iPhone)



## pao2 (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Ca doit être simple, mais je ne vois pas comment ....

Si lors du démarrage de l'iPhone on selectionne OK à l'affichage de la fenêtre "Carte SIM verrouillée".  Comment déverrouiller (plus tard) le téléphone?
La seul façon que j'ai trouvé est de mettre et de renlever le mode avion dans réglage, pour qu'une fenêtre redemande de deverouiller l'iPhone.
Y a-t-il une autre manière de faire?

Merci ...


----------



## Moulick (15 Octobre 2008)

Tiens je me posais la même question


----------



## pao2 (16 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pensais pas avoir posé une grosse colle ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Bah si ! 

Sérieusement, à part l'activation/désactivation du mode Avion ou le reboot de la bête, y'a pas.


----------



## dmo95 (16 Octobre 2008)

Quel question faut dire ? Les développeurs Apple ne se sont déjà pas poser la questions que si tu perdais ton iPhone n'importe qui pouvait s'en servir, et ainsi accéder à toutes tes informations personnelles. Alors crois tu qu'ils se sont demandés par quel moyens pouvoir reafficher le popup te signalant que ton téléphone est vérouillé...

Mais il y a également une autre solution, si tu tentes de téléphoner il va te dire NON NON, et te rappeler à l'order


----------



## lolor59 (20 Janvier 2011)

Moi j'ai un autre pb, c'est qu'il me demande tout le temps de le déverrouiller !
A chaque fois que j'allume mon téléphone, il faut que je le déverouille. ça m'énerve de devoir taper deux codes pin à chaque fois !
Quelqu'un sait comment faire ?


----------



## gillyns (20 Janvier 2011)

à chaque redémarrage, c'est normal que tu doive tapper ton code pin ! c'est pareil dans TOUT les gsm du monde


----------



## azilis33 (3 Juillet 2013)

super un peu de mal a prendre en main mon iphone et j'ai voulu decharger la batterie mais jai mal cliqué au départ donc je n'arrivais pas à me reconnecter
Merci


----------



## johnios (3 Juillet 2013)

Si vous fermez la popup deverouilllage au démarage, pour la rouvrir il suffit simplement d'essayer de passer un appel ( la messagerie par exemple ). Le code pin vous sera redemandé .


----------



## Samoss (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,  
J'ai un problème pour l'activation de mon iPhone 4 iOs 7 
Il y a ' verrouillage par code PIN ' et ' Saisissez votre code PIN  pour déverrouiller la carte SIM ' qui s'affiche et en dessous il y a  marqué Réessayer mais y'a pas le clavier qui s'affiche pour mettre le  code pin je comprend pas x) quelqu'un pourrait m'aidez svp


----------



## bertyinfos (24 Octobre 2014)

Samoss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème pour l'activation de mon iPhone 4 iOs 7
> Il y a ' verrouillage par code PIN ' et ' Saisissez votre code PIN  pour déverrouiller la carte SIM ' qui s'affiche et en dessous il y a  marqué Réessayer mais y'a pas le clavier qui s'affiche pour mettre le  code pin je comprend pas x) quelqu'un pourrait m'aidez svp





Bonjour
Nouveau dans le forum, Je lis ton post et je suis tombé sur le même problème, est ce que tu as trouvé la solution à ton problème ?
Si oui je suis intéressé pour connaitre la solution
Merci d'avance
Bertyinfos


----------



## Adeettom3112 (6 Novembre 2014)

Si quelqu'un a la solution, merci de me prévenir  




bertyinfos a dit:


> Bonjour
> Nouveau dans le forum, Je lis ton post et je suis tombé sur le même problème, est ce que tu as trouvé la solution à ton problème ?
> Si oui je suis intéressé pour connaitre la solution
> Merci d'avance
> Bertyinfos


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2014)

Samoss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème pour l'activation de mon iPhone 4 iOs 7
> Il y a ' verrouillage par code PIN ' et ' Saisissez votre code PIN  pour déverrouiller la carte SIM ' qui s'affiche et en dessous il y a  marqué Réessayer mais y'a pas le clavier qui s'affiche pour mettre le  code pin je comprend pas x) quelqu'un pourrait m'aidez svp



 bonsoir
je pense que tu a appuyer sur Reéssayer  sinon il te faut le deverouiller avec ton code PUK
fournie au dos de ta carte SIM


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Novembre 2014)

attention à ne pas confondre les PIN.

Sim égal 4 digit
Téléphone: au choix

Pour ne pas avoir à entrer le code 2 fois à chaque sortie de veille, il faut aller dans les réglages et choisir ses options.
On peut dévérouiller la demande du code pin pour la  sim et dévérouiller le code pour débloquer l'iPhone.

Perso, je conseille d'enlever le  code PIN mais de laisser le code iPhone, ça n'en fait plus qu'un mais, le risque existe toujours que quelqu'un arrive à débloquer le phone.

Rappel: au bout de 3 erreurs code pin: appeler le service client et obtenir le code PUK.

Quand on sait que plus de 80% des utilisateurs laissent le code pin par défaut... 0000 chez Orange, c'était 1234 chez SFR, pour Bouygues, je me souviens pas. Si vous ne l'avez pas changé, autant dévérouiller la fonction.


----------



## zediniz (2 Avril 2016)

pao2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca doit être simple, mais je ne vois pas comment ....
> 
> ...


Sur le iPhone aller dans REGLAGES puis dans TELEPHONE puis dans "PIN carte SIM" puis dans ACTIVER LE CODE PIN

N' oubliez pas de personnaliser votre code de la carte SIM :ceste plus prudent





PIN carte


----------

